# Anregung und/oder Template für Internetaufritt eines Gymasiums



## gamerfunkie (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
zurzeit arbeiten wir an dem Internetauftritt unserer Schule. Wir haben leider das Problem das wir keine Designidee haben. Einzige Rahmenbedingungen sind: Menü horizontal oben,
funktional und seriös, denn es kommt auf den Informationsgehalt an. Wir würden auch gerne ein Farbleitsystem implementieren.
Hat da jemand eine Idee oder ein Link zu einem Template o.ä. ?
Danke für eure Mühe!
gamerfunkie


----------



## janoc (28. Februar 2008)

templatemonster.com


----------

